# Cutting coroplast.



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Got a question for all you decoy makers out there.

Whats the best way to cut coroplast? Im looking for something quick, easy, and obviously something that makes a nice clean cut. I got ALOT of cutting to do so speed is essential.

Im thinking a jigsaw with a fine toothed blade?

Thanks


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Tried a lot of things. But for me a carpet cutting life. And lots of replacement blades. Works the best.


----------



## bust'em (Oct 27, 2007)

For me it was a jigsaw traced my silosock heads on one sheet of coroplast. And screwed six sheets together with drywall screws in several different places to keep the sheets squared with each other . One cut = six heads that way didn't take long to cut out 500 heads with two guys cutting one on each side of the sheet.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Utility knife with lots of blades. Curious also....


----------



## remidog (Oct 15, 2008)

bust'em said:


> For me it was a jigsaw traced my silosock heads on one sheet of coroplast. And screwed six sheets together with drywall screws in several different places to keep the sheets squared with each other . One cut = six heads that way didn't take long to cut out 500 heads with two guys cutting one on each side of the sheet.


thats what i did also it seemed to work good and it went fast. i didnt try a roto zip that may work also but you could probably only do 3-4 at a time. it may be a cleaner cut than the jig saw. or if you can get your hands on a large band saw you could probably do a ton at one time screwed together or have someone screwing them and the other cutting and you will be done in no time.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Roofing knife or Hook Blade (the blade with the curve) worked good for me..


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys. I got a couple good tips im gonna try out.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Laser! :wink:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

A good jigsaw would be your best bet!


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Jig saw is definitely the best bet. I just got done doing 300 heads this way. However, do NOT use a fine toothed metal blade. Use a wood blade. With the metal blade, the heads end up melting together, and you get a very jagged cut. With the wood blade, the heads come out just as they do from the factory. I do 6 heads at a time, and tape the sheets together in about 6 places to keep them all square. This will bee 100x faster than a utility knife.


----------



## calisnowhunter (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks for the info guys i just baught a bunch of coroplast and was wondering how to cut it.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

bust'em said:


> For me it was a jigsaw traced my silosock heads on one sheet of coroplast. And screwed six sheets together with drywall screws in several different places to keep the sheets squared with each other . One cut = six heads that way didn't take long to cut out 500 heads with two guys cutting one on each side of the sheet.


We cut up a bunch last year with this method. I think we did them 6 or 7 deep and clamped them together. Jigsaw works well, you just have to take a little time to pull the layers apart afterwards as they stick together pretty good after you cut them up. Not much of an issue though.


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

sheets wont stick together with a real aggressive wood cutting blade


----------

